# What religion is the most harmful?



## zero-who (Apr 10, 2022)

Either in terms of harm to the individual, society at large, or both.

I am inclined to say Islam, given that it inherently fucks over 50% of its population and has probably bred more terrorists per capita than every other religion on this list combined.

What do you think, Kiwi Farms? Discuss.


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 10, 2022)

Atheism/nihilism/science worship with a little bit of marxism. Corporate fanboyism or consumer culture has basically become it's own religion outright at this point which does similar damage. 

I would have agreed with you on Islam years ago but it is clear that there are more pressing targets, if you are focusing solely on what is having the most negative impact on western culture.


----------



## Audit (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm going to have to approach this question on a per capita basis. It's clearly scientology. Good luck finding any scientologist that isn't completely batshit insane.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 10, 2022)

There are totally harmful cults and religions out there, but those typically are limited to mainly its membership (and should be investigated for human rights violations wherever applicable) unless they encourage zealot members to harm others for "the greater good" or just to send a message. In the case of science worship, this is especially harmful to scientific progress because it means you're unable to challenge everything (especially the corporations backing them up), and the "worshipers" just blindly follow what they're fed through headlines and rabidly attack those who question "the Science". This forsakes everything that science is all about: hypothesizing and then testing that hypothesis again and again and again and _again_, weighing out the successes and failures while also taking into consideration _other_ hypotheses that're brought to the discussion, all for the sake of improving human livelihood and better understanding how the universe operates.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Apr 10, 2022)

Black Lives Matter


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 10, 2022)

of the major religions? i'd say that the modern pozzed strains of christianity, reddit atheist science worship, and secular/reform judaism are all equally harmful because they all support and enable the kind of self-destructive leftism that drives societies into ruin.

of the minor religions and cults? probably scientology, because they're all batshit crazy lunatics who unironically fell for a meme cult that was created as a social experiment by a scifi author, who is probably still laughing at all the retards he fooled from beyond the grave.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 10, 2022)

The modern religion of self-worship.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 10, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> There are totally harmful cults and religions out there, but those typically are limited to mainly its membership (and should be investigated for human rights violations wherever applicable) unless they encourage zealot members to harm others for "the greater good" or just to send a message. In the case of science worship, this is especially harmful to scientific progress because it means you're unable to challenge everything (especially the corporations backing them up), and the "worshipers" just blindly follow what they're fed through headlines and rabidly attack those who question "the Science". This forsakes everything that science is all about: hypothesizing and then testing that hypothesis again and again and again and _again_, weighing out the successes and failures while also taking into consideration _other_ hypotheses that're brought to the discussion, all for the sake of improving human livelihood and better understanding how the universe operates.


Seconding this, the Science(TM) cult is by far the worst because of how it degrades the very principle of what it worships. It's not based on science, it's based on attributing priesthood to scientists and following everything they say as scripture.

IMO I'm also not sure why Quiverfull is even an option. Isn't that just a sect of protestants that believes in having lots of kids?


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Apr 10, 2022)

Troonism


----------



## CowPox (Apr 10, 2022)

Judaism because the other two prominent monotheisms were spawned from it.


----------



## ISEEYOU (Apr 10, 2022)

Currently I would say in widely accepted religions, Islam. And I mean that in the sense that they've been purging each other over ideological/political sectarian sperging from the start. Something about Islam that just makes people go into kill mode faster than most. 

It took a few centuries for Judaism and Christianity to get past the arguing but just going home to seethe it off stage.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 10, 2022)

Hinduism. Third largest religion, can't make new shit or even make us laugh like Muslims do


----------



## Beautiful Border (Apr 10, 2022)

I'd say Islam, mostly because of how anti-art it is. Muslim countries tend to have a very impoverished culture as pretty much everything except calligraphy and abstract geometric patterns are prohibited.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 10, 2022)

ISEEYOU said:


> Something about Islam that just makes people go into kill mode faster than most.


Someone one 4chan called the Quran Muhammad’s autistic ramblings. Makes sense they’re all buttmad 24/7 if Islam is just that.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm not sure if any one religion is inherently more harmful than any other. I think what makes a religion harmful is when it encourages fanaticism in it's adherents, and closes them off to better ideas. All belief systems have the potential to do this, and although some clearly have worse track records than others, there often isn't a lot of consistency if you try to compare one to another over time.

Personally, I'm not a fan of religion as a general concept, so I suppose in a sense I'm of the view that any degree of religiosity is potentially harmful, although it's not a position which I think can be clearly argued in all cases.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Apr 10, 2022)

Islam. Hands down, and feet too.
When an atheist grows up out of his mom's basement and starts going to Church, the other atheists won't throw acid on him, burn his house down or chop his head off.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'm not sure if any one religion is inherently more harmful than any other.


Then I'm sorry to say, but you're extremely ill informed about religion for lack of a more blunt term.


----------



## ISEEYOU (Apr 10, 2022)

Narutard said:


> Someone one 4chan called the Quran Muhammad’s autistic ramblings. Makes sense they’re all buttmad 24/7 if Islam is just that.


that was a very good read, thanks mate. I was 60% versed in all that BS.. but reading a true autist who delved into the code of early islam was pure kino.


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 10, 2022)

CowPox said:


> Judaism because the other two prominent monotheisms were spawned from it.


Like judaism is the only religion with sects


wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Hinduism. Third largest religion, can't make new shit or even make us laugh like Muslims do


What do you mean by can't make new shit? You can go out and literally start your own cult with bullshit preachings & interpretation 


Beautiful Border said:


> I'd say Islam, mostly because of how anti-art it is. Muslim countries tend to have a very impoverished culture as pretty much everything except calligraphy and abstract geometric patterns are prohibited.





			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age


----------



## Beautiful Border (Apr 10, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> Like judaism is the only religion with sects
> 
> What do you mean by can't make new shit? You can go out and literally start your own cult with bullshit preachings & interpretation
> 
> ...


I'm aware of the Islamic golden age, but it doesn't really refute what I said.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 10, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Then I'm sorry to say, but you're extremely ill informed about religion for lack of a more blunt term.


The key word in my statement was "inherently". There are obviously some religions which are _generally_ a lot worse than others, but within these religions, there is invariably a great degree of diversity with respect to how a particular adherent chooses to practice their religion, which suggests that it is possible to isolate the problems I identified from the religious identity itself.

Admittedly, there are specific circumstances where this might be very difficult. I can't imagine it would be very easy to encourage Jews to abandon circumcision, for example.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Apr 10, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The key word in my statement was "inherently".


Exactly why I said what I said.
Islam, say, is inherently a cult that prohibits questioning and encourages lying and murder. Any farse orderly benefit Islam provides isn't inherent to it, but its roots withit Christianity and Judaism and even more so in the common sense of the average Muslim who benefits knowing less about  his religioun than being radicalized by knowing too much.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> There are obviously some religions which are _generally_ a lot worse than others, but within these religions, there is invariably a great degree of diversity with respect to how a particular adherent chooses to practice their religion, which suggests that it is possible to isolate the problems I identified from the religious identity itself.


You can say that about any doctrine. This is not exclusive to religion.
For example, I've been getting into Egyptology recently. From what I hear and read, there are huge differences in theories and opinions between the experts of the field, some with more radical views, other less, but the core scholarship still works as it should, as in, you put out a theory and build it up from either adversity or study of your colleagues. If your theory sucks or is retarded, it will be discarded as such by the community itself.
In Islam, you either blindly believe what your gang leader says, or you die. And although that same brutal method can be applicable to other structures, you can even say religious ones more than any others, Islam is the sole one that encourages radicalization more than any other structure would.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Admittedly, there are specific circumstances where this might be very difficult. I can't imagine it would be very easy to encourage Jews to abandon circumcision, for example.


Circumstances be damned.
The entire muslim world is a living hellhole, either from being impoverished or born as a woman, to being so fucking rich that you can hire blonde Euopean girls to come to your mansion and shit on your teenage son so that he become a man or some shit. Islam by any way you look at it is a farse that feeds on itself.
Jews, with all the issues they have, are nowhere near as fucked up as muslims. I'm not even talking about how far better the Christian world is in.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Apr 10, 2022)

As a scientist, I gotta say scientism. Hell, becoming a scientist has made me more drawn to Christianity, I expect to find god at the bottom of my Erlenmeyer flask any day now.


----------



## GHTD (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm voting other, because, I'm going with a very specific sect of Islam, Wahhabism. These are the types of motherfuckers who say "anything fun is against Allah's will so don't do anything that causes you joy". Most normie Muslims in the West (second-gen or later) are okay but it's the first gen Wahhabis that are the problem.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Apr 10, 2022)

Promiscuous Retard said:


> I'm voting other, because, I'm going with a very specific sect of Islam, Wahhabism. These are the types of motherfuckers who say "anything fun is against Allah's will so don't do anything that causes you joy". Most normie Muslims in the West (second-gen or later) are okay but it's the first gen Wahhabis that are the problem.


this, kharijites are the niggers who try to cause the chaos

in terms of health, i'd nominate hinduism as the people who practice it are usually pajeets who will do anything for le holy cow, even drinking their piss and shit


----------



## furniture0 (Apr 10, 2022)

Recently, I've been considering Buddhism to be worse than I thought. The premise is just dumb and really copey.
Examples: The hypocritical desire for having zero desire (Buddhists keep beating around the bush on that one,) and the utterly insulting lack of pride in it's follower that stems for the core tenets of the religion.
If a school of thought makes the follower's overall outlook on life _worse_, than I'll argue that it has failed as a school of thought entirely.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 10, 2022)

Those results are surprising since this was posted in the Thunderdome. I expected atleast a 15% for Judaism.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 10, 2022)

Secular progressivism.



> View attachment 3164391
> Those results are surprising since this was posted in the Thunderdome. I expected atleast a 15% for Judaism.



Jews who actually practice the Jewish faith tend to be pretty based. Most people claiming Jewish identity in Current Year actually worship secular progressivism.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 10, 2022)

I think there should be a split between western atheism and communist atheism, since the communist atheism hands down killed more people than all the religions combined (though at least the USSR had some scientific innovations), while the former is more annoying than destructive (though this increasingly change).


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Apr 10, 2022)

Satanism. They’re basically edgy atheists with lawyers and tact. It’s kinda scary in a way.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 10, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> View attachment 3164391
> Those results are surprising since this was posted in the Thunderdome. I expected atleast a 15% for Judaism.


Atheism and Judaism can pretty much be rolled into one though.


----------



## Mnutu (Apr 10, 2022)

I’d agree with rolling Judaism and Atheism into one. IIRC, in early Christianity there were two major sects and a dozen smaller sects of Judaism. Pharisees (the ones who actually believed) mostly converted or disappeared, while the Sadducees (literally modern Jews, completely atheistic and only in it “for the culture”) refused and continued to split and reform years and years later.


----------



## Calvin Coolidge (Apr 10, 2022)

Mnutu said:


> I’d agree with rolling Judaism and Atheism into one. IIRC, in early Christianity there were two major sects and a dozen smaller sects of Judaism. Pharisees (the ones who actually believed) mostly converted or disappeared, while the Sadducees (literally modern Jews, completely atheistic and only in it “for the culture”) refused and continued to split and reform years and years later.


Modern Judaism *is* Pharisaic Judaism. The Sadducees were the ancient priesthood, wiped out as a power in AD 130. The Talmud was written by Pharisees and their rabbinical descendants debating stuff. 

I wouldn't roll them into one because you have believing Orthodox Jews as opposed to Reform Jews who are as atheist/agnostic as any typical Anglican/Episcopalian. For that matter the Reform movement was the 19th century bastard child of Orthodox Judaism and the Lutheran churches in Germany. Similar root, individualism.

Edit: I would combine agnosticism, atheism, Satanism and Wicca/Paganism however. They're all "I hate you, dad!" religions stemming from the atomization of society in the late 18th century and continuing like a snowball to the present.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 10, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I think there should be a split between western atheism and communist atheism, since the communist atheism hands down killed more people than all the religions combined (though at least the USSR had some scientific innovations), while the former is more annoying than destructive (though this increasingly change).


Communists aren’t even atheist if you ask me: 
They treat their ideology as scripture, their “great leader” as a messiah and the party/state enforces said ideology by sending all heretics straight to hell (labor camps).


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 10, 2022)

The one that encourages young women to cut off their tits and young men to flay their penises.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 10, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> View attachment 3164391
> Those results are surprising since this was posted in the Thunderdome. I expected atleast a 15% for Judaism.


Those suspicious and skeptical of jewish control are the least understood.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 10, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Exactly why I said what I said.
> Islam, say, is inherently a cult that prohibits questioning and encourages lying and murder. Any farse orderly benefit Islam provides isn't inherent to it, but its roots withit Christianity and Judaism and even more so in the common sense of the average Muslim who benefits knowing less about his religioun than being radicalized by knowing too much.


I don't think you understand the psychology behind radicalization. People don't become radicalized by simply reading a book or listening to a sermon; they become radicalized by having certain beliefs consistently reinforced and rewarded, by being isolated from anyone who thinks differently, and through the weaponization of grievance (both real and imagined).

Social pressure can be a very powerful thing, and once the entire community around you is radicalized in this way, it can be very difficult for most people not to fall into it themselves. This is essentially the story of what's happened throughout much of the Muslim world, but I've not seen much evidence that it had to end up this way. The Bible contains many passages which are abhorrent to our modern sensibilities, yet most Christians are not radicalized by them in the same way. Why is that? Could it be because the cultural reinforcers of fanaticism are far more crucial a factor than whatever doctrinal basis people may find to justify it?


CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Circumstances be damned.
> The entire muslim world is a living hellhole, either from being impoverished or born as a woman, to being so fucking rich that you can hire blonde Euopean girls to come to your mansion and shit on your teenage son so that he become a man or some shit. Islam by any way you look at it is a farse that feeds on itself.
> Jews, with all the issues they have, are nowhere near as fucked up as muslims. I'm not even talking about how far better the Christian world is in.


I'm not ignoring circumstances though, nor am I giving Islam a free pass. I think that the Muslim world would be infinitely better if it was secular, but let's not ignore the destabilizing factors which have prevented that part of the world from advancing like the West has, such as colonialism, mercantile exploitation, constant invasions, lack of fertile land, the Mongols burning the libraries, etc.

Had the geography and politics been flipped, who knows how different Islam and Christianity could have ended up, and it's not like Christianity didn't go through periods where it was just as fanatical, deranged, and reactionary as Islamist ideology is today.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Apr 10, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Black Lives Matter





Red Hood said:


> The modern religion of self-worship.



These can be rolled into Marxism, which is treated as a religion now by "progressives". So I cast my "other" vote for the religion of Cultural Marxism. From that, we get destruction of traditional family structure in order to increase subservience to the authoritarian state.


----------



## El Gato Grande (Apr 10, 2022)

Out of the big 5 major religions I would say Islam, because it often takes an anti-innovation approach combined with a moral structure that does the least to prohibit cruel actions. Christianity, Hinduism and Buddhism (I don’t know enough about Judaism) all strongly discourage cruelty, whereas in Islam the obligation isn’t as strong/not there. Islam even goes as far to decree the creation of a religious theocracy where non-Muslims are treated as second class citizens, which Islamic society has tried to implement throughout history. However I think Islam has just as much of a right to be a religion as any other.

I think classical religions were even worse than Islam but they’ve been dead for millennia.

Satanism (not the edgy kind) is on paper the most atrocious but it’s mostly irrelevant.

The most destructive ideologies in history have usually been materialistic/rational ones, such as communism, fascism and legalism. Religions usually put some kind of value on humanity and human nature as it naturally exists and encourage personal development with the church as a guide, whereas intellectuals see nothing wrong with killing entire swaths of the population and establishing brutal authoritarian states where individuals have no rights because from their perspective humanity is clay to be molded into whatever they want.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Apr 10, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I don't think you understand the psychology behind radicalization. People don't become radicalized by simply reading a book or listening to a sermon; they become radicalized by having certain beliefs consistently reinforced and rewarded, by being isolated from anyone who thinks differently, and through the weaponization of grievance (both real and imagined).


I think you're the one who doesn't understand here.
Listen, what you said is absolutely right. Radicalization comes from a societal push to be radical, thinking that your side is objectively better and that alone gives you the right to literally slaughter who isn't on your side.
This is exactt the aim of Islam, pure and simple, book and sermons including. The terrorist who kills the infidel innocent civilians, lies about why he did it, the does it again lives out Islam in a more true sense than any sensible muslim, who'd preach (((the religion of peace))) out of his ignorance.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Social pressure can be a very powerful thing, and once the entire community around you is radicalized in this way, it can be very difficult for most people not to fall into it themselves.


You must literally be killed if you leave Islam. In the west, these murders happen rare enough that the media can allow itself to shut the fuck up about it. In the muslim wastelands, that shit is an everyday occurance. Just last week there was a horrible story from Africa where a bunch of these goons caught up with an ex muslim family and drenched them in acid.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This is essentially the story of what's happened throughout much of the Muslim world, but I've not seen much evidence that it had to end up this way.


Did you look for it?


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The Bible contains many passages which are abhorrent to our modern sensibilities,


Like what? Stoning people to death in a harsh and hostile tribal environment? That part is there. There are also parts in the very same books that speak of showing mercy. And that's just the Old Testament.
In the New Testament it is explicitly said that you should forgive your enemies and turn the other cheek. Many Christians like to argue that it doesn't mean what it means, but it does mean what it means and the Bible itself speaks how no man is truly righteous and cannot truly follow such a path, but must try to none the less. In Islam you have nothing like this, but the complete opposite.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> yet most Christians are not radicalized by them in the same way. Why is that?


Like I said, Christianity isn't about violent taking over of power structures, but of denying such and overcoming your old self for a new self reflecting Christ's teaching of peace.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Could it be because the cultural reinforcers of fanaticism are far more crucial a factor than whatever doctrinal basis people may find to justify it?


By this reason, Christianity should have a far more violent dogma attached to it throughout history, which it does not, all the while Islam should be more about peace, which it was never about peace in its history.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'm not ignoring circumstances though, nor am I giving Islam a free pass. I think that the Muslim world would be infinitely better if it was secular,


That's like saying that the muslim world should ditch Islam and become Communist. This is not the answer.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> but let's not ignore the destabilizing factors which have prevented that part of the world from advancing like the West has, such as colonialism, mercantile exploitation, constant invasions, lack of fertile land, the Mongols burning the libraries, etc.


Islam does these things to this day purely by religious dictate. They destroy archeological sites, they practice the slave trade, wage open and shadow warfare on each other and destroy their infrastructure. Mongols be damned, they came and gone, the muslims are still here to this day.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Had the geography and politics been flipped,


That is just naive. If Europe or the Americas have had the same violent ideology that Islam proposes, we would all be living in a global middle east state today. All the while if the Bizantine Empire hadn't fallen to the Ottoman sex fiend lunatics, it would be a far better world today in the same violent middle east of today. Maybe not perfect, but far better.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> who knows how different Islam and Christianity


It's really not that hard to guess. One is a faith in a savior who died for everybody, preaching peace, the other is a plethora of lies bent on world domination and killing anyone who doesn't buy into your shit.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> and it's not like Christianity didn't go through periods where it was just as fanatical, deranged, and reactionary as Islamist ideology is today.


See, here you again compare two completely different ideologies. Christianity had its bad moments, then they went away. Islam, since the very days of Muhammad himself, never had peace to this very day and it itself says there will never be peace until the whole world is forced to submit to it.

I'm sorry, you seem like a rational person. But you have literally 0 idea about how religion works in society and how important it actually is, and how much of a wacko lunatic factory Islam really is.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Apr 10, 2022)

Harmful to whom? To others - probably islam since muslims are prone to do the most retarded shit. To one's own ability to think straight - any religion is garbage, if you need to use imaginable friends as a crutch for your mental wellness, that's kinda sad but if it helps...? Well, someone does drugs, someone goes to the church. Btw active progresstive atheism is also a form of religion.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 10, 2022)

Anyone who didn’t pick Mormonism is a liar. I don’t trust those fake smiles


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 10, 2022)

Narutard said:


> Someone one 4chan called the Quran Muhammad’s autistic ramblings. Makes sense they’re all buttmad 24/7 if Islam is just that.





ISEEYOU said:


> that was a very good read, thanks mate. I was 60% versed in all that BS.. but reading a true autist who delved into the code of early islam was pure kino.


Here's the extended read:
































Promiscuous Retard said:


> Most normie Muslims in the West (second-gen or later) are okay


They seem "okay" because they're still a minority.


----------



## Stop (Apr 10, 2022)

I would say Islam. While the science worshipers are horribly annoying, they don’t decapitate unbelievers…yet.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 10, 2022)

The Deep State said:


> Here's the extended read:
> 
> View attachment 3164917View attachment 3164918View attachment 3164920View attachment 3164930View attachment 3164931View attachment 3164933View attachment 3164936View attachment 3164939View attachment 3164940View attachment 3164941View attachment 3164946View attachment 3164952View attachment 3164953View attachment 3164954
> 
> They seem "okay" because they're still a minority.



These days I feel kinda warm towards Islam because the degeneracy here has gotten so bad. Honestly when I hear that Islam recommends stoning adulterers, part of me goes "sounds based." Clearly other religions in the west have utterly failed to curtail the rise of secular progressivism as the new dominant religion. The Muslim world however, has not fallen prey to this, and seems to still have more of an intact moral structure. Is this because of Islam specifically? I don't know, but following a religion that treats reprobates with such extreme harshness certainly must have helped in this respect.


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 10, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> These days I feel kinda warm towards Islam because the degeneracy here has gotten so bad. Honestly when I hear that Islam recommends stoning adulterers, part of me goes "sounds based." Clearly other religions in the west have utterly failed to curtail the rise of secular progressivism as the new dominant religion. The Muslim world however, has not fallen prey to this, and seems to still have more of an intact moral structure. Is this because of Islam specifically? I don't know, but following a religion that treats reprobates with such extreme harshness certainly must have helped in this respect.


The Muslim world is largely a backward shithole where 70% of the privileges you take for granted in the West go poof and you wouldn't last a day in it. Wife-beating, pedophilia, and dousing women with sulfuric acid for not wearing the hijab is also part of their "moral structure". This type of culture only appeals to incels, wignats, and other groups in the West that share a low IQ with Muslims.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 10, 2022)

The Deep State said:


> The Muslim world is largely a backward shithole where 70% of the privileges you take for granted in the West go poof and you wouldn't last a day in it. Wife-beating, pedophilia, and dousing women with sulfuric acid for not wearing the hijab is also part of their "moral structure". This type of culture only appeals to incels, wignats, and other groups in the West that share a low IQ with Muslims.



I think the pedophilia is the only thing there can compete with troonism IMO. And we still have rampant pedophilia here anyways, we just hide it under the label "LGBTQ." I'm not going to deny that there are bad things about Islam, but it is legitimately hard for me to think of much that might bother me more than trannyshit here does. So meh.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Apr 10, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> These days I feel kinda warm towards Islam because the degeneracy here has gotten so bad. Honestly when I hear that Islam recommends stoning adulterers, part of me goes "sounds based." Clearly other religions in the west have utterly failed to curtail the rise of secular progressivism as the new dominant religion. The Muslim world however, has not fallen prey to this, and seems to still have more of an intact moral structure. Is this because of Islam specifically? I don't know, but following a religion that treats reprobates with such extreme harshness certainly must have helped in this respect.


considering the west has practically secularized christianity i don't think islam would be bad unless you like trans children changing their genders and skyrocketing aids rates


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 10, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Atheism and Judaism can pretty much be rolled into one though.


It does seem a lot of modern judaism is just a religious dress up game, treating it just as a religion in the tribal sense rather than actually believing, but I suppose the same can be said for a lot of religions these days. I'd say it is probably true for most people who say they are Christian in passing as well.


----------



## furniture0 (Apr 15, 2022)

This is a red hot take, but I believe animism to be the best religion possible for humanity. Animism provides closure that most religions just can't give, It's a very simple and powerful concept that quite literally has you meeting "god" every second, and makes you respect yourself, everyone and everything around you. No pillaging/sperging required. Transcendentalism is incredibly harmful for society, because it lets us destroy the planet and start wars as long as it's OK with your flavor of transcendentalism, because you're just going to heaven anyway, who cares?


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Apr 16, 2022)

Islam. Have you ever read the core tenants of Islam? Most of that shit ain’t even spiritual just a bunch of rando, pointless rules. Uninspiring, really. 

Plus terrorism, slavery, civil unrest, actual oppression of women/girls, and their demand for theocracy. Anything Islam touches in a serious way turns to absolute shit. (Lol at eurofags for learning this the hard way)

At least I can draw Jesus or Richard Dawkins or Hubbard or Krishna without getting beheaded. 

Oh, and you can’t even openly bitch about how barbaric and insane Islam is without being called a bigot or beheaded.


----------



## Kung Pow Cream (Apr 16, 2022)

I once read this sutta and now I say that any establishment or type of person that falls under this description is harmful.

It's absolutely bad shit how many religions and thinking devolved into a shit show.


----------



## Megaton Punch (Apr 16, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> this, kharijites are the niggers who try to cause the chaos


They're not so bad.  They have wares if I have coin.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 16, 2022)

All abrahamic religions for the whole "Thou shalt not have other gods before me" shit. Imagine how peaceful history could have been if that stupid commandment had never been engraved.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Apr 16, 2022)

Islam, with Christianity a close second.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Apr 16, 2022)

If Leftism was on this list, because it is a religion, I would have chosen it.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Apr 17, 2022)

Muh Vagina said:


> Islam, with Christianity a close second.


Eh, Christianity has been neutered and declawed. Not much left but fat white hicks and fat black grandmas with their arms raised for the OH LAWD! HALLWLJUAH AAAYMEN! The arm fat in one American church could give enough skin grafts for an entire hospital system. 

Not scary, and not serious enough to be harmful. Odds are whatever political/moral beliefs they hold, they would hold absent Christianity anyway.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Apr 17, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Eh, Christianity has been neutered and declawed. Not much left but fat white hicks and fat black grandmas with their arms raised for the OH LAWD! HALLWLJUAH AAAYMEN! The arm fat in one American church could give enough skin grafts for an entire hospital system.
> 
> Not scary, and not serious enough to be harmful. Odds are whatever political/moral beliefs they hold, they would hold absent Christianity anyway.


Unfortunately, American politicians hide behind Christianity to enforce archaic laws. Just look at all of the states that have made it harder to get an abortion. It's no coincidence that these states are both the retard states and the most Christian states.

But the most Christians will do is REEEEE if somebody draws a cartoon of Jesus, which makes them only the second most harmful religion.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 17, 2022)

The Deep State said:


> Wife-beating, pedophilia, and dousing women with sulfuric acid for not wearing the hijab is also part of their "moral structure".


On a yearly basis, we suck nearly a million children out of the womb through bendy straws. Children that manage to escape the forceps of doom and/or Mike Dyson in one piece are rewarded with instruction about how they're very much likely not actually the sex they were born as "on the inside", and they should take drugs that destroy their brains and stunt their bones before putting themselves on an operating table so some sketchy guy in a labcoat can make balloon animals out of their leg flesh and/or gonads. This instruction lasts about 16 hours a day, give or take, and also occurs outside school grounds-- along with instruction on how they shouldn't trust themselves and/or their neighbor.

You're right-- none of us would last a day in a rural Islamic society, but don't list "wife beating, pedophilia, and dousing women with sulfuric acid" as if somehow our society has the moral high ground as it is.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

Prosperity Gospel Christianity.

Islam is just a hair behind for it's sheer bloodlust.



Absurdist Laughter said:


> If Leftism was on this list, because it is a religion, I would have chosen it.


So am I a heretic or about to start my own denomination since most of the things conservatives accuse leftists of being, I don't believe/do?


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 17, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> On a yearly basis, [insert political sperging]
> 
> You're right-- none of us would last a day in a*n* *rural* Islamic society, but don't list "wife beating, pedophilia, and dousing women with sulfuric acid" as if somehow our society has the moral high ground as it is.


This was in response to a post claiming that the Islamic world has an "intact moral structure". I never said the West necessarily has the moral high ground, nor do I care. All I see is a medieval shithole where quality of life is down the toilet, and an objectively better society that people from the former would kill to move to even in spite of its trannies, where a minority of socially deviant, low IQ tards will downplay/deny the difference (or even say the shithole is better) because of their religious/political internet larp.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Apr 20, 2022)

Most of these religions have lead to something good, or at least caused the existence of beautiful things. At some point, someone recognized that a good thing should be part of their definition of good. So while Mohammed was a bad farmer, something _grew_ out of his teachings, he _can_ be recognized as a cultivator of our future. Even Scientism can lead to an interest in the actual process of scientific development. As for rapid onset gender dysphoria, that ground is as fertile as its meat artifacts.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Apr 20, 2022)

Atheism. Has had 0 positive impact on anyone and is a parasite living off of its betters.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 20, 2022)

Getting tard comed said:


> a parasite living off of its betters.


How does a belief system or lack of "live off of it's betters"?


----------



## El Conserje (Apr 20, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> All abrahamic religions for the whole "Thou shalt not have other gods before me" shit. Imagine how peaceful history could have been if that stupid commandment had never been engraved.


People of the past living in motherfucking hard environments would still act as violent assholes no matter the religion really.


----------



## Aldi Nord (Jul 5, 2022)

Atheism is as much of a religion as a turned off console is a video game.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jul 5, 2022)

Wokeism


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 5, 2022)

Gay thread, where's gnosticism? You know, the father of all this gay ass globohomo social engineering "I'm gonna be the supreme enlightened billionaire rapist" nonsense?


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Gay thread, where's gnosticism? You know, the father of all this gay ass globohomo social engineering "I'm gonna be the supreme enlightened billionaire rapist" nonsense?


Prosperity Gospel has all that and open social acceptance.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Prosperity Gospel has all that and open social acceptance.


Jews are already on the poll


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Jews are already on the poll


Judaism is a different beast and not as accepted.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 5, 2022)

Lets be real here the only reason Islam is considered the most harmful is because we're the only group which legitimately stands against western authority and the mainstream media.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Lets be real here the only reason Islam is considered the most harmful is because we're the only group which legitimately stands against western authority and the mainstream media.


Well, that and the whole "My daughter talked to a boy! She must DIE!" thing.

And the whole cutting off their clitoris thing, sheesh, what the fuck is up with that?

Still, Prosperity Gospel Christianity is more insidious and long term damaging, so I voted for them as the worst above Wahhabi'st bullshit.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Well, that and the whole "My daughter talked to a boy! She must DIE!" thing.


Wrong


MT Foxtrot said:


> And the whole cutting off their clitoris thing, sheesh, what the fuck is up with that?


Wrong


MT Foxtrot said:


> Still, Prosperity Gospel Christianity is more insidious and long term damaging, so I voted for them as the worst above Wahhabi'st bullshit.


Really? How is Gospel Christianity bad?


----------



## Well Informed Citizen (Jul 5, 2022)

At least Islam has a heavenly telos - 72 virgins in Paradise. Liberalism begins and ends at reddit.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Wrong


So Honor Killings aren't a thing? Clitorectomies?


SwanSwanson said:


> Really? How is Gospel Christianity bad?


PROSPERITY Gospel Christianity. This is what the "Jesus said for you to get your credit card and send me 100$ NAO!" preaches. The notion that giving a preacher a 3rd private jet will result in you getting good things from God and that being rich means God's Chosen.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> So Honor Killings aren't a thing? Clitorectomies?
> 
> PROSPERITY Gospel Christianity. This is what the "Jesus said for you to get your credit card and send me 100$ NAO!" preaches. The notion that giving a preacher a 3rd private jet will result in you getting good things from God and that being rich means God's Chosen.


I'm not a Christian myself but that idea sounds extremely false especially considering how many anti rich verses there are in the bible. Some people having a warped understanding of Christianity doesn't change what Christianity really is.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 5, 2022)

Islam


----------



## Wormy (Jul 5, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> I'm not a Christian myself but that idea sounds extremely false especially considering how many anti rich verses there are in the bible. Some people having a warped understanding of Christianity doesn't change what Christianity really is.


It's false as fuck with even a basic reading of scripture. Shame it's so prevalent in the US. I find Biblical teachings warped even as is, but this garbage warps it to something far worse. I'd far sooner break bread with a scriptural following believer than a Prosperity Gospel espouser.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 5, 2022)

Wokeism, by far. Islam can only manage to allegedly take down a couple towers; Wokeists are taking the entirety of the western world down.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 6, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> How many times was Rome sacked by Christians or Jews? lol







Cope latin


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 6, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> View attachment 3461779
> 
> Cope latin


Monotheism number 1!


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 6, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> How does a belief system or lack of "live off of it's betters"?


A huge chunk of their moral system which makes them somewhat cohesive with human decency is because of their exposure to Christian/Muslim morals. Any new moral ideas that they have gotten from elsewhere is a negative deviation. Atheists love to take credit for morals based off of religion.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 6, 2022)

Probably a tossup between Christianity and Islam in terms of sheer historical damage to culture, genocides, oppression, slavery, etc. Since 1900, Islam is definitely the worst of those two though just because Muslims are oppressing and killing far more people than Christians and actively trying to conquer the world.

Honorable mention to atheism and science worship which even though it was practically non-existant before the 20th century has achieved a death toll that took Christians and Muslims centuries to achieve. Even proportionately science and atheism have been just as bad as Christians and Muslims given the mass destruction of monuments under Stalin, Mao, etc. The cult of science is evolving in ever more destructive directions with troonery, forced religious garb (mask mandates), religious practices required for public life (vaxx mandates), and dhimmi status for non-believers.


Skitarii said:


> Gay thread, where's gnosticism? You know, the father of all this gay ass globohomo social engineering "I'm gonna be the supreme enlightened billionaire rapist" nonsense?


Gnosticism has nothing to do with that. In fact, if we take it as true (and there's definitely a lot of truth to gnosticism), the flesh-obsessed globohomo atheists might as well be the Demiurge's enforcers on this shitty planet trying to keep us away from spirituality.


Mothra1988 said:


> How many times was Rome sacked by Christians or Jews? lol


Literally everyone who sacked Rome besides Brennus and the Celts in the 3rd century BC were Christians (although some individual Goths and Vandals were pagans even though their kings were Christian).


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 6, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> There are totally harmful cults and religions out there, but those typically are limited to mainly its membership (and should be investigated for human rights violations wherever applicable) unless they encourage zealot members to harm others for "the greater good" or just to send a message. In the case of science worship, this is especially harmful to scientific progress because it means you're unable to challenge everything (especially the corporations backing them up), and the "worshipers" just blindly follow what they're fed through headlines and rabidly attack those who question "the Science". This forsakes everything that science is all about: hypothesizing and then testing that hypothesis again and again and again and _again_, weighing out the successes and failures while also taking into consideration _other_ hypotheses that're brought to the discussion, all for the sake of improving human livelihood and better understanding how the universe operates.


The funny thing, these are the kind of people who will tell you that mankind will never fly because some Harvard sell out told them so. The Catholics of the Middle Ages had more respect for the scientific method than the soybots who'd likely be proven wrong some 10 years down the line.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 6, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Honorable mention to atheism and science worship which even though it was practically non-existant before the 20th century has achieved a death toll that took Christians and Muslims centuries to achieve. Even proportionately science and atheism have been just as bad as Christians and Muslims given the mass destruction of monuments under Stalin, Mao, etc. The cult of science is evolving in ever more destructive directions with troonery, forced religious garb (mask mandates), religious practices required for public life (vaxx mandates), and dhimmi status for non-believers.


Communism has atheism as a feature but that's hardly "atheism and science worship" doing that, it's not done for the glory of atheism as such.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 6, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> These days I feel kinda warm towards Islam because the degeneracy here has gotten so bad. Honestly when I hear that Islam recommends stoning adulterers, part of me goes "sounds based." Clearly other religions in the west have utterly failed to curtail the rise of secular progressivism as the new dominant religion. The Muslim world however, has not fallen prey to this, and seems to still have more of an intact moral structure. Is this because of Islam specifically? I don't know, but following a religion that treats reprobates with such extreme harshness certainly must have helped in this respect.


Just because the meme is funny doesn't make it actually based


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 6, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Communism has atheism as a feature but that's hardly "atheism and science worship" doing that, it's not done for the glory of atheism as such.


The Cultural Revolution was specifically to abolish "backward" elements of Chinese culture in favor of atheistic communism, and resulted in the murder and imprisonment of innumerable Buddhist clergy (and other Chinese religious figures) and destruction and vandalism of their temples and holy sites. The CCP officially persecutes Falun Gong (which admittedly is a really dumb cult) on the basis of being anti-modern. Similar thing with the anti-religious campaigns of the Soviet Union--Russian Orthodoxy, Judaism, and Islam were backwards religions that must be stamped out to achieve communism.

This isn't a bug, it's a feature of an atheist state founded on science. That's why they rail against religions which are skeptical about the program of our technocratic masters and oppose evolution, vaxxing, etc. Or Falun Gong for that matter, where Wikipedia spends a paragraph in the intro of the article screeching about how they're antivaxxers who support Trump and hate evolution. If they could, they'd run the West just like China.

Also don't forget Lysenkoism (caused famines), Great Leap Forward (some deaths can be attributed to communist ideology instead of simple bad economics), COVID-19 vaxx (deadliest in history, killed tens of thousands by the official stats and that's before we get to VAIDS), and other failures of scientocratic atheistic policy. That's not even counting Soviet and Chinese use of slave labor in construction projects like the Baltic-White Sea Canal which Stalin meant for the glory of communism and killed at least 25,000 people.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 6, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Gnosticism has nothing to do with that. In fact, if we take it as true (and there's definitely a lot of truth to gnosticism), the flesh-obsessed globohomo atheists might as well be the Demiurge's enforcers on this shitty planet trying to keep us away from spirituality.


Let's see, the global elite:

1. Believe that a centralized order is neccessary to save the disunited world from chaotic elements/energies ️

2. Oppose the idea of fleshly difference and seek homogeny through assimilation ️

3. Oppose the idea of worldly truths in favor of an all-diffusing universal truth that manifests through different faucets (the push for moral relativism as recent as the 19th century) ️

4. Support the division of society into a chosen few of enlightened guides (elect) and a comparatively larger assembly of acolytes and underclasses (hearers) ️

5. Abhor earthly existence and seek to transcend it through monsterous means (transhumanism) ️

This is fairly philosophically consistent with western gnosticism. We can also prove that this claim is historically-consistent by tracing the current liberal movement back to the enlightenment-era liberal thinkers who were inspired by the freemasons, and the freemasons who were inspired by the Rosicrucians, and the Rosicrucians who were inspired by the Hermeticists, and the Hermeticists who were inspired by the Bogomils, and the Bogomils who were the successors of the Manichaeists in Europe and Asia Minor, and the Manichaeists, whose founder came from a Mandean linneage.

Then again, I guess I'm talking to a dude with a loli avi, so cope pedo


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 6, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Let's see, the global elite:
> 
> 1. Believe that a centralized order is neccessary to save the disunited world from chaotic elements/energies ️


Also found in Christianity (the Church).


Skitarii said:


> 2. Oppose the idea of fleshly difference and seek homogeny through assimilation ️


Also found in Christianity (all are equal before the Lord).


Skitarii said:


> 3. Oppose the idea of worldly truths in favor of an all-diffusing universal truth that manifests through different faucets (the push for moral relativism as recent as the 19th century) ️


Also found in Christianity (God appearing to people in different ways). But you're REALLY reaching to equate universal truth to moral relativism given the belief was always that Greek philosophers, Jesus, Buddha, etc. all had some good points.


Skitarii said:


> 4. Support the division of society into a chosen few of enlightened guides (elect) and a comparatively larger assembly of acolytes and underclasses (hearers) ️


Also found in Christianity (discipleship in Paul's epistles). Not to mention that literally every society ever (besides the ones anarchists fantasize about) is divided in a similar manner and only in the most primitive are the people permitted to actually choose their leaders (not in a fake bullshit way like modern democracy).


Skitarii said:


> 5. Abhor earthly existence and seek to transcend it through monsterous means (transhumanism) ️


Also found in Christianity (symbolically consume Jesus's flesh and blood to be rewarded with eternal life). That's also the key distinction, because they literally _never want to leave this world_ because they want eternal life here. There's no comparison between uploaded mind utopia and the gnostic vision of ascending from this world, because uploaded mind utopia still leaves you with a human, physical consciousness. It's completely silly to argue this when your argument is akin to saying that theistic Satanism is a form of Christianity since they both believe in God and Satan and worship a single divine entity in hopes of being united with them for eternity.


Skitarii said:


> This is fairly philosophically consistent with western gnosticism. We can also prove that this claim is historically-consistent by tracing the current liberal movement back to the enlightenment-era liberal thinkers who were inspired by the freemasons, and the freemasons who were inspired by the Rosicrucians, and the Rosicrucians who were inspired by the Hermeticists, and the Hermeticists who were inspired by the Bogomils, and the Bogomils who were the successors of the Manichaeists in Europe and Asia Minor, and the Manichaeists, whose founder came from a Mandean linneage.


And Mandeanism came (in part) from Christianity, so sounds like Christianity is the problem. Oh wait, Christianity came from Judaism, which came from Semitic paganism, so maybe it's the goddamn Akkadians and the Annunaki. Yeah no shit, what you said means literally nothing. You might as well be saying the modern Democrats are a party of true Americans since they were the party of the KKK and Andrew Jackson while the Republicans are a bunch of commies since Marx praised Lincoln and their ideology was closer to French Revolutionary liberalism.


----------



## ditto (Jul 6, 2022)

World Economic Forum


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 6, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Snip


Pretty much everything you just said is whattaboutism and undermines your point that gnosticism is superior to Christianity



Save the Loli said:


> Democrats are a party of true Americans since they were the party of the KKK


Cope nazi chud


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 6, 2022)

Obviously Shinto.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 6, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> A huge chunk of their moral system which makes them somewhat cohesive with human decency is because of their exposure to Christian/Muslim morals. Any new moral ideas that they have gotten from elsewhere is a negative deviation. Atheists love to take credit for morals based off of religion.


I didn't know Islam/Chrisitianity had some sort of copyright claim on acting like a decent human being. To me that sounds like taking the good parts and leaving out the bullshit which is...bad somehow?


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 6, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Pretty much everything you just said is whattaboutism and undermines your point that gnosticism is superior to Christianity


It's not whataboutism when your points are so stupidly vague they can apply to literally anything. Like by your logic, since the United States was founded by Freemasons we clearly live in a Mandean theocracy or whatever.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 6, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> It's not whataboutism when your points are so stupidly vague they can apply to literally anything. Like by your logic, since the United States was founded by Freemasons we clearly live in a Mandean theocracy or whatever.


----------



## Simony (Jul 6, 2022)

Roman Catholicism is a systemic threat to Christianity, but it is benign from a secular perspective: the church has stopped persecuting believers, only government officials and corporations take the papal throne seriously.

Islam is still the worst religion. Whereas Rome, the holiest city in Catholicism, ended slavery by the end of late antiquity. Mecca was literally a slave-trading capitol until the sixties. White imperialist British folk imposed foreign values upon the House of Saud and were forced to emancipate the slaves.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 6, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> If Leftism was on this list, because it is a religion, I would have chosen it.


I don’t care it wasn’t listed it’s without a doubt the worst.

They are castrating children and autists, advocating for auto-genocide, and intentionally dragging the economy down to “save the earth.” They are not a strict hierarchy but if anything this makes them more insane and dangerous.

And yes, they are a religion, whether they want to admit it or not. One that was incubated in large part by live journal and Tumblr.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 6, 2022)

If you’d asked me three years ago I’d have said Islam.
  After seeing billions of people locked down, their civil rights stripped, and then injected with an untested brand new genetic treatment with poor safety outcomes by means of force and coercion, I have changed my mind. After seeing what filled the void created by the decline of western Christianity - secular cults like trannyism, rampant degeneracy and child preparation, I’m changing my answer to ‘progressive secular scientism.’


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 7, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> When an atheist grows up out of his mom's basement and starts going to Church


Name five atheists who ever did this


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Name five atheists who ever did this


If you're looking for famous people who conevrted, you can google that shit lol
I could name you ten, but you wouldn't know who they are and probably wouldn't be able to read out their Euro names lol


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> If you're looking for famous people who conevrted, you can google that shit lol
> I could name you ten, but you wouldn't know who they are and probably wouldn't be able to read out their Euro names lol


>Europeans
>converting to Christianity
Now I really know you're talking shit


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> >Europeans
> >converting to Christianity


lol
I don't even know what to make of the shit that you're talking.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> lol
> I don't even know what to make of the shit that you're talking.


Christianity is a dying as fuck religion in Europe. It's all about Islam, now


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Christianity is a dying as fuck religion in Europe. It's all about Islam, now


lol
Who told you that?
A muslim or an atheist?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> lol
> Who told you that?
> A muslim or an atheist?


A Christian


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 8, 2022)

I would say Islam, but they're right about women. So Feminism.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> A Christian


Must be a poor Christian who tells you that kind of shit lol


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Must be a poor Christian who tells you that kind of shit lol


A lonely Christian, certainly. Must be pretty isolating living in a continent where people of your religion are either de-converting, dying-off, or non-existant in the first place


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> A lonely Christian, certainly.


Then you should tell him to go to Church.


PipTheAlchemist said:


> Must be pretty isolating living in a continent where people of your religion are either de-converting, dying-off, or non-existant in the first place


I've heard that England is a shit place before lol
But in all seriousness. This "decline" isn't something new. In Europe this shit has been going on since all the enlightenment faggots decided that they're the harbingers of truth, even if they'd be full of bullshit.
People wan't to leave the Church? Fine, let them go, Christianity isn't mandated to be force upon anyone. So, coincidentally, the "decline" of Christianity in Europe has also led to a moral decline of the continent itself, but it's the decline of the continent, it's their loss who leave, not those who stay in the Church. Despite popular belief, Christianity doesn't need massive numbers to keep going, it only needs strong faith. Christianity survived the enlightenment bullshit, communism, it'll survive anything else, more so, it'll thrive under harder pressure like it's doing now it the shittier parts of the world. Something about being deep in amoralist shit makes you want to have faith than not.
The true decline of Christianity is rebranding it with all the lgbt gay bullshit. Also, coincidentally, every single of such churches that I know of which cows down to the leftist ideal dies out real quick, real fast.
In other words, the decline is overrated.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Then you should tell him to go to Church.


And interact with who? The two other people that attend church, who are like 60+yo and who he shares nothing in common with?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> And interact with who? The two other people that attend church, who are like 60+yo and who he shares nothing in common with?


Nigga you got a car? You got internet?


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 8, 2022)

The middle east was the cradle of civilization, for thousands of years, they even survived an actual climate shift and despite all made mindblowing things from the original pyramids to ziggurats, invented writing twice independently from scratch.

But islam ended all that, shit did what all kinds of disasters couldnt. None of the countries that went islamic ever regained their past glory, iraq was the birth place of the sumerian, akkadian and assyrian empires, what has it been known for since islam took over? ripping off greek books and then getting owned by mongols. 5000 years ago they made batteries, now all they do is pump oil out and little else

Or look at egypt, even as a roman province it was a force to be reckoned with and an economic superpower. Now? its so poor it cant feed its own population, first country in history known as a "breadbasket of the world" and this is what its been reduced to

Even outside the middle east islam has been a cancer, india also used to be a player and what do muslims after invading? burn all the universities and libraries plunging the entire region into ignorance and savagery. Did you know the indus valley civilization was the first to have sewers and toilets? after islam they have designated shitting streets


----------



## Biggusstickus (Jul 8, 2022)

Catholicism.

Two-faced self-righteous Christians that curse other Christians and the lord they say they revere, slander people, abandon their family member for not being in line to their way of thinking, support Black Lives Matter, gays and trannies. If you look at where most catholics live in you’ll find most of them live in states that have the most restrictive gun laws, the less freedom, crawling with all kinds of niggers, both foreign and domestic who are trying to ship them to other parts of the United States, such as New York and California. And the most bug-hive cities in the United States like New York City, Boston, and you can add Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Chicago in the list. These people claim they're closer to god because they follow traditions like not eating meats on Friday. Therefore, like Muslims, they have an excuse to be cunts and assholes to people wherever they go as a reward for their penances or “good works”.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 8, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Must be a poor Christian who tells you that kind of shit lol


ONE Christian. That's all?!


----------



## thrasymachus (Jul 9, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> We can also prove that this claim is historically-consistent by tracing the current liberal movement back to the enlightenment-era liberal thinkers who were inspired by the freemasons, and the freemasons who were inspired by the Rosicrucians, and the Rosicrucians who were inspired by the Hermeticists, and the Hermeticists who were inspired by the Bogomils, and the Bogomils who were the successors of the Manichaeists in Europe and Asia Minor, and the Manichaeists, whose founder came from a Mandean linneage.



No offense but that sounds like Graham Hancock shit.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 9, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> No offense but that sounds like Graham Hancock shit.


It's as historical as pointing out the Hindu and Islamic influences of Sikhism, or that mercantilism influenced the writings of Adam Smith, or that Sir William Congreve took inspiration for his rocket system from the weaponry of the Tipu Sultan.

Doesn't matter who says it, it's still backed by history


----------



## PolPot (Jul 9, 2022)

Catholicism, Orthodox and Islam.
Cuz I don't like them folks, simple as.


----------

